# August Meeting



## Tex Gal

Anybody interested in a meeting at my house? I need to change out my 125g to my new rimless 85+. It might be a neat thing to do for a meeting. I'd have to have help getting the plumbing figured out under the new tank.

Kim- I'm hoping you might be able to help me ahead of time, make a light hanger and work on underside plumbing. Remember that time you volunteered?.... I'm still remembering that! 

EDIT:
Meeting date is set for August 15th at 1pm at my house. FREE PLANTS FROM TRUE PERCULA. You'll be getting a club announcement if you are a member. If you are not a member pm me for the address.

Things to know:
1. Lunch is provided
2. There will be swimming
3. Subject - setting up/ changing over to a new tank
4. You can bring your family - you have to watch your own kids
5. Bring your plants to share. As always there will be free plant trades between our members. You can also bring other aquarium items you want to give away or sell. Plants are not to be sold between members.


----------



## fishyjoe24

*Re: Meeting at my house?*

I'm interesting what date, and time where you thinking about? 
do you just need metal bended. I think harbor frights sells all the tools for bending and shaping metal.


----------



## Tex Gal

*Re: Meeting at my house?*

Don't have a date and time yet. Just wondering if there is any interest. I have everything ready to go except the light hanger and the plumbing under neath. I think I can use some of my existing plumbing just re-sized. My new tank is drilled at the bottom. It'll be very nice to have nothing hanging off the sides.


----------



## digital_gods

*Re: Meeting at my house?*

I'm game. Your just next city over for me.


----------



## kimcadmus

*Re: Meeting at my house?*

Let's do it! Drinda give me a call and lets talk about what and when before the meeting.


----------



## joshd

*Re: Meeting at my house?*

I'd love to be a part of seeing your new tank come together. Thanks for even offering. I look forward to hearing the details!!!
Josh


----------



## alexopolus

*Re: Meeting at my house?*

Date and time!
I'm ready!


----------



## brighty K

*Re: Meeting at my house?*

I'd love to be there, but getting free of the kid might be a problem. I'll hope to make it.


----------



## Tex Gal

*Re: Meeting at my house?*

I was thinking that maybe we could make it a set up tank / pool party / cook out. You could come alone or with the family. Any thoughts?... (If you brought your kids you would have to be responsible for watching them in the pool and everywhere. Pool ranges from 9 feet to three feet deep)


----------



## brighty K

*Re: Meeting at my house?*

That sounds fun. I'd truthfully only bring the kid if I had to. I know he'd have fun, but I wouldn't have fun chasing him around your house and hoping he didn't break anything! His patience for setting up tanks is also limited.


----------



## CrownMan

*Re: Meeting at my house?*

Sounds great. I would love to see your tanks again and help in anyway on your new setups.

Have you got a tentative date/time yet?


----------



## Tex Gal

I'm thinking that we will do it one of these Sundays. We would start at *1pm.* Which date is better for most of you.
August 8th
August 15th


----------



## alta678

August 15!


----------



## fishyjoe24

either one works for me. but ouch an hour and 15 min drive, or double that time if in traffic... will there we redbull and kool-aid. HA HA just trying to be funny.


----------



## digital_gods

Joey,

This is Smoked Brisket and Bud Lite country. Non of that city slicker drinks. 

--Robert


----------



## fishyjoe24

digital_gods said:


> Joey,
> 
> This is Smoked Brisket and Bud Lite country. Non of that city slicker drinks.
> 
> --Robert


HA HA brisket is good, bud light works too. oh tex gal for got to say that the light fixture that's on the 125g might have a new owner....... hope i can get this 125g setup next week.


----------



## foreverknight

i would love to come to the meeting just let me discuss it with the little lady and figure out what to do with the 3 little ones and i will be there . as long as it is open to non club menbers . don't have the money for dues yet <on unemployment and trying to go to college>


----------



## fishyjoe24

foreverknight said:


> i would love to come to the meeting just let me discuss it with the little lady and figure out what to do with the 3 little ones and i will be there . as long as it is open to non club menbers . don't have the money for dues yet <on unemployment and trying to go to college>


I think it's open to any one wanting to join dfwapc. if it isn't then i will be darn pissed. because I will becoming from plano. it's a hour an 15 min drive just one way for me.

yes it is saw this on another thread.

DFWAPC will have an August meeting. New members can join. If you aren't yet a member come and meet everyone and see how you like us!

Here is the thread:http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...t-meeting.html


----------



## Tex Gal

Yes, Fishyjoe24 is right. You are allowed to come to one meeting as a non-member. After that you need to ante-up. Dues are pretty reasonable.

Meeting date is set for August 15th at 1pm at my house. You'll be getting a club announcement if you are a member. If you are not a member pm me for the address. 

Things to know:
1. Lunch is provided
2. There will be swimming
3. Subject - setting up/ changing over to a new tank
4. You can bring your family - you have to watch your own kids
5. Bring your plants to share. There will be free plants. You can also bring other aquarium items you want to give away.


----------



## snowball2020

when and how will we get the announcement? I'm a member but I haven't receive anything via email or PMs to confirm that I am a member...


----------



## Tex Gal

Go to the website and it will be posted. I always get the notices as a matter of course. PM Niko and ask him that question.


----------



## kleankord

need to mark the calendar... i've been wanting to join.


----------



## Tex Gal

Looks like its gonna be a great meeting Lots of people have pm'd me that they are coming. Don't be left out! Lots of plants, lots of food, lots of fun!


----------



## digital_gods

Is their a membership application that we need to bring filled out with us?


----------



## Tex Gal

I don't know. I'm sure they will need your email. Did you visit the website to see what is required? You're supposed to be able to send in dues by paypal.

Look here:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/join.html


----------



## Tex Gal

Just one more week until the meeting on August 15th at 1pm at my house. You'll be getting a club announcement if you are a member. If you are not a member pm me for the address.

Things to know:
1. Lunch is provided
2. There will be swimming
3. Subject - setting up/ changing over to a new tank
4. You can bring your family - you have to watch your own kids
5. Bring your plants to share. There will be free plants. You can also bring other aquarium items you want to give away.
__________________


----------



## fishyjoe24

what if we want to sell something that's not plants? will plants be the only thing there? i could sure use some driftwood branches for the 55g and the 125g.


----------



## davemonkey

I'm almost as excited about this meeting as you DFW'ers are...I can't wait to see how the new tank looks when it's set up!  You know, if I lived a little closer I'd try to invite myself over! HAHA  But that's quite a drive....

-Dave


----------



## fishyjoe24

davemonkey said:


> I'm almost as excited about this meeting as you DFW'ers are...I can't wait to see how the new tank looks when it's set up!  You know, if I lived a little closer I'd try to invite myself over! HAHA  But that's quite a drive....
> 
> -Dave


4 1/2-6 hours is not to far. now if we where in Canada we would understand. come on your just in south texas.


----------



## digital_gods

davemonkey said:


> I'm almost as excited about this meeting as you DFW'ers are...I can't wait to see how the new tank looks when it's set up!  You know, if I lived a little closer I'd try to invite myself over! HAHA  But that's quite a drive....
> 
> -Dave


Dave, It looks like I may be in your area next weekend instead of the meeting.  My family is planning a spur of the moment fishing trip :fish2: down to Free Port. Need me to bring any plants if I head down to your neck of the woods?


----------



## Tex Gal

Ok Dave - You just need to get work to send you on a trip this week and stay over for a visit.  We'd love to have you!


----------



## fishyjoe24

just one more week.... can't wait.

will have some clippings, and some left over soil master sellect to share.


----------



## snowball2020

anyone else in the Plano/McKinney area that have AC in their car??? Sorry Joey, I've been in AC-less cars all my live and staying in a non AC car for an hr in 107F doesn't sound very fun to me! 

and your car is new, why doesn't it have AC???


----------



## fishyjoe24

snowball2020 said:


> anyone else in the Plano/McKinney area that have AC in their car??? Sorry Joey, I've been in AC-less cars all my live and staying in a non AC car for an hr in 107F doesn't sound very fun to me!
> 
> and your car is new, why doesn't it have AC???


my 7 year old nephew likes to press all the buttons and :supz: to the music.. so also messed with the ac controls. so I have ac it just needs to be recharged.. going to go knock on my neighbors door.
toyota mech. my car is newer then what i had but it's not new. 2005 toyota bb aka scion xb.
don't you have a 2010 maxia or is it a altama? and i understand... hopefully will have the ac fixed before sunday morning. duc come on now get use to driving with no ac, I drove the bagged s10 with no ac, the bagged and body drop b2200 with no ac... oh come on now you haven't heard ac-75 it's where you try to get that little 2.2 4cyl carb mazda to make the truck go as fast as you can with the windows rolled down doing 75. <--- there's the ac.


----------



## alexopolus

Text Gal I haven't receive any email from the club! Can you send me your address?, also is there anything that you need me to bring (food, sodas, wine, beer)?


----------



## Tex Gal

alexopolus said:


> Text Gal I haven't receive any email from the club! Can you send me your address?, also is there anything that you need me to bring (food, sodas, wine, beer)?


pm on the way.


----------



## Tex Gal

FYI - you can't get to my house any way except for from Rt.174 to Stadium Drive. GPS systems want to route you the back way. Those roads don't exist. You have to come in from Rt 174 to Stadium Drive.


----------



## Tex Gal

SURPRISE! SURPRISE!! I was at True Percula today and they got an AMAZING shipment of plants today from a FL grower. There are 26 different varieties! I arranged for one of each kind as free give-aways for the plant club meeting. The plants are beautiful. I have a card for everyone that comes to the meeting. We will give the plants away at the meeting this Sunday. ALSO they will give us 20% off of all the plants that are in their store if we come in in the next 2 or so weeks. (I still have to find out when this sale for us will end.) This sale is only for DFWAPC club members. Many of the plants are NOT the run of the mill plants that you see. They have some more rare varieties. You can get the 20% off for DFWAPC members even if you can't come to the meeting! What a great deal for our club!!! You can come early by way of Arlington and get the sale price before you come to my house or you can go later. You have to tell them you are a DFWAPC member or you will not get the special 20% off pricing.


----------



## fishyjoe24

sweet free plants, i will have to bring money to pay for membership or can i go to the site and PP it? I was at petsmart end hurst and they had some giant hairgrass for $3.75 a pot I got one pot to try it don't know if that was a good deal or not. is pesmart geting smart and getting more plants then just the is "aquarium or terrium" plants.


----------



## niko

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html


----------



## digital_gods

That is a sweet deal. I love that store. I think of them as the Tarrent County Fish Gallery. I will have to check them out today on my way home. Oh, I'm dangerous, today is payday with direct deposit. :wof: 

Sorry for I'm going to miss the meeting. The family has the hotel booked, so I am going to Freeport this weekend. Time for some fishing, swimming and sun burning. 

Drinda, please hold my card. I'll come by your house next week sometime and pick it up from you.


----------



## Tex Gal

True Percula is in S Arlington


----------



## digital_gods

Good news everyone. *I'll be attending.* I sent the family on the trip and I'm staying in town.


----------



## fishyjoe24

that's good to hear, Robert is the life of the party. HA HA.
I've got a $20.00 it's 10.00 for half a year membership right?
do i paypal the money, or do i give it to nikolay?

oh and ducky, I mean duc are you still needing a ride? my dad said i could borrow his truck.
going to get the ac looked at monday.


----------



## Ekrindul

Anyone interested in giving this rosette sword a home? It's no longer in this tank, and it's too big for my 20 gallon long. I can bring it tomorrow if anyone would like it.


----------



## Tex Gal

@ fishyjoe24 Yes, half a years membership is $10. Just go to the website and pay with paypal. Niko won't be able to make the meeting because he has to work.

@digital_gods Glad you are coming. We hope to have a great meeting. 

@Ekrindul - You should bring it on. Someone will love to get it. What a pretty plant!

@ Everybody - Got all the food. Gonna do Texas fare - Brisket, potato salad, green salad, fruit, beans, desert. Beverages include water, tea, fresh lemonade, sodas. Might even whip up some of my famous veggie-burgers for any vegetarians out there.

Pool is clean and warm enough to just walk right into it. Got 3 fans for the outside as well. Once you are wet swimming, with the air movement it's quite nice outside. 

COME on over! You can bring your family.


----------



## snowball2020

Ekrindul said:


> Anyone interested in giving this rosette sword a home? It's no longer in this tank, and it's too big for my 20 gallon long. I can bring it tomorrow if anyone would like it.


I got a perfect place for it! next to my amazon sword!

I'm getting tired of pruning!


----------



## fishyjoe24

if any one has some micro sword, and wants to trade it or give it away at the meeting i will take it.


----------



## digital_gods

@fishyjoe24: I got micro sword. I'll bring you some. I got a pot I'm about to rip open, so I'll set some aside for you.


----------



## fishyjoe24

sweet Thanks robert, I want to see what micro sword will look like in my tank before I get alot of it. was thinking of ordering a 12x12 mat of it from aquariumplants.com


----------



## Phil Edwards

I won't be able to make the meeting today, I've got to do the whole moving thing . I hope y'all have a good time! 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Tex Gal

We'll miss you Phil!


----------



## alta678

Tex Gal the meeting was great! The delicious food, the company and as always your marvelous tanks to dream over! I enjoyed watching you remove and identify all those plants. Thanks again for hosting the meeting! Kim, thanks again for remembering the hairgrass!


----------



## digital_gods

Thank you Tex Gal for hosting the meeting and sharing your plants with us. I look forward to seeing your new tank setup.


----------



## snowball2020

after seeing that rimless... I feel bad for my cruddy tank...

GREAT meeting! next time can we have it NORTH of Dallas?? I didn't even get home 'till 10pm!


----------



## fishyjoe24

snowball2020 said:


> after seeing that rimless... I feel bad for my cruddy tank...
> 
> GREAT meeting! next time can we have it NORTH of Dallas?? I didn't even get home 'till 10pm!


oh come on now. you had a/c you didn't have to drive, and I went as fast as i could with out going to fast.( I went 70-75)

Thanks drinda, it was awesome. everyone was cool and nice. I had a great time.:hail: oh also thanks for the tanning bed light i will put it to great use, and just let me know if you want the money sent throw the mail, or throw paypal each month....


----------



## Michael

Tex Gal, thanks so much for hosting the meeting, fixing the great food, and arranging a fastastic plant swap and giveaway! As a new person, I felt very welcome and learned so much. Thanks again!

--Michael


----------



## Tex Gal

Meeting was great! About 25 of us had a wonderful time! Bill and I really enjoyed everyone. Meeting so many new members was great too. So many brought wonderful plants to trade. I'm excited about the new plants I have. 

Got my old tank down and the new one in place. We couldn't have done it without all your muscles! Thanks for all your help! We really appreciate it!


----------



## brighty K

Huck and I add our thanks. He enjoyed swimming, your dogs, and the cat. I enjoyed how quickly he went to sleep thereafter!

Thanks again!


----------



## foreverknight

tex gal... i can't for the life of me rember the name of the two really pretty "tetra" fish that you had in there that you were gripeing about price and the story of now you waited till the price went down but it went up


----------



## Ekrindul

I think this is the fish: Puntius denisonii. I may be wrong though. Looks correct.

http://www.google.com/images?q=Punt...tle&resnum=4&ved=0CCsQsAQwAw&biw=1584&bih=820

I saw some at Boutique Pet Shop this week. They were pretty expensive.


----------



## Tex Gal

That's the fish. Roseline Sharks, Torpedo Barbs are some of the common names.


----------



## foreverknight

thank you... wonder how they would do with the angels in the 75g?


----------



## fishyjoe24

foreverknight said:


> thank you... wonder how they would do with the angels in the 75g?


they're not argassive but i think they would spook the angels because they move really fast... if it was my tank i would put slow moving fish with them.. what about some apistos or rams?


----------



## Tex Gal

These fish get to be 6" when fully grown. I think you'd have to consider how many angels and these roselines you could have when fully grown for a good bioload. While they can be fast I think they would be fine with angels. They are no faster than cardinals or tetras.


----------



## foreverknight

i just think they were beautiful. also how do you like haveing the depth in the new tank. i looked at the thread and looks like it is going good and your haveing lots of late night scapeing ideas.


----------



## Tex Gal

foreverknight said:


> i just think they were beautiful. also how do you like haveing the depth in the new tank. i looked at the thread and looks like it is going good and your haveing lots of late night scapeing ideas.


So far so good. I think I'm gonna love it. It's too soon to tell if I can make the most of it.


----------

